# Zusammenspiel Netgear FR114P & T-DSL Standart



## Klon (24. März 2003)

Ich plane mir im Laufe der Woche den Netgear FR114P
(http://www.netgear.de/produkte/router/fr114p.html) zu kaufen und möchte mich im Vorfeld informieren ob jemand mit dem Gerät Erfahrung hat (generell war ich bisher mit anderen Netgear Routern sehr zufrieden), speziell mit der Verwendung von dem Standart T-DSL Anschluß.


----------



## DeMuX (24. April 2003)

also, ich hab das ding daheim und bei kunden im einsatz,
hat bisher nie probleme gegeben! alles 1a, wie auch bei
anderen netgear's


----------



## Klon (24. April 2003)

War zu erwarten, ok vielen Dank!


----------

